# What would be your dream machine?



## 92859

Greetings,

What would be your dream motorhome, assuming you had an open budget and some where to park it! :GMC:


----------



## chapter

this one http://www.campingworld.com/rvsales/images.cfm?v=38993
chapter


----------



## Nora+Neil

The layout we have now but on a A Class


----------



## mhaze

a bed?


----------



## mhaze

one that used cheap, easily available fuel :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

For now, what I've got (though of course if money were no object I wouldn't be working ....)

Once retired:
http://www.phoenix-reisemobile.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=91&lang=2&tab=6

Dave


----------



## bigfoot

Mine would be one that worked straight away with no returns to dealer/manufacturer because a duff component has been used or one has been incorrectly fitted!! Oh and runs on a thimble of fuel!!


----------



## Superk

Luv the one I've got but for a different way to do it - we go away for six months at a time




































































































Keith


----------



## Pusser

Well this is a bit of a naf reply but Porky is my dream machine and the reason why is that I would be extremely uncomfortable driving around in and eye catching vehicle of any description. I don't like the idea of crowds forming and asking to have a look inside, what does it do to the gallon etc - In other words I do appreciate anonimity, not to big so able to go to most places but comfortable with all I need onboard. If I have oads of dosh I may go and buy something different, but not bigger and not flashy and certainly not looking expensive.

But maybe a luxury coach with two or 3 drivers, some hostesses may be under consideration taking me from hotel to hotel.


----------



## 107088

this one :

www.rvusa.com/rvinventory_item.asp?id=510590

or possibly this one


----------



## StAubyns

We went to Brownhills of Newark and Lowdham's at Gunthorpe yesterday with friends who may be interested in buying a van.

We looked at a Hymervan and was very impressed.

This would definitely be on the list if we were to swop  

Geoff

ps we also heard a Brownhills rumor whilst we were there 8)


----------



## annetony

This one providing I can persuade Tony to drive it  
http://www.caravanselecta.co.uk/Motorhomes_For_Sale.asp?txtAdRef=000022685#

I like the fixed bed idea, and the 2 large bench seats to lolge on watching tv, sheer bliss compared to ours-- get more than 2 in relax :?: :?: -- no chance we always end up sitting in Babs and Terrys when we meet up with them I suppose it would help if we went on a diet :lol: :lol:

Anne


----------



## Nora+Neil

Superk said:


> Luv the one I've got but for a different way to do it - we go away for six months at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith


CLASS


----------



## Rapide561

*New van*

Hi

A twin deck coach, not too unlike my avatar with full kitchen downstairs, dish waster, washing machine, fridge, freezer and range cooker.

Upstairs at the front, huge bedroom with king size bed, central a lounge area and at the rear a bathroom with spa bath and separate shower.

Bose sound system, satellite TV, on board genny, 100 gallon fresh water tank, full sized immersion heater, hab air con, scooter and push bike in the boot.

R


----------



## CaGreg

Am liking the sound of that, Russ.

Ca


----------

